# Windows server 2008 r2 and windows 7



## zozo1 (May 15, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I am running windows 7 currently, and need to install windows server r2 so that I can install sharepoint 2010. Please let me know how to do it.

Thanks.

Z.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Install it on What?

Server 2008R2 needs at least 8gb memory, 16 and up would be better if it is actually being used as a server.

2008 R2 is meant to be installed on server hardware.

.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Mumbodog said:


> Install it on What?
> 
> Server 2008R2 needs at least 8gb memory, 16 and up would be better if it is actually being used as a server.
> 
> ...


http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2008/en/us/system-requirements.aspx

You require at least 512 MB of memory... however requirements for server OS are next to useless because it will depend on the desired implementation.

Installing the OS is as easily as any other operating system ... the configuration for your particular environment and application will be the difficult part.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

helpful said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2008/en/us/system-requirements.aspx
> 
> You require at least 512 MB of memory... however requirements for server OS are next to useless because it will depend on the desired implementation.
> 
> Installing the OS is as easily as any other operating system ... the configuration for your particular environment and application will be the difficult part.


Have you ever installed Server 2008 R2?

I have and it is a dog on anything less than 4gb. I will run, if you have the time to wait.

Minimum requirements are a joke, always have been.

.


----------



## zozo1 (May 15, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. 

I need to know whether the installation of server 2008 r2 will conflict with my OS which is windows 7.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You can dual boot, just make sure you install it on it's own partition or hard drive.
You need to make sure the system meats the minimum requirements for what you want to install. And if it's just at the minimum expect it to be very slow.

To install Sharepoint, you need a Quad core processor (I don't know if having 2 dual core processors will be equivalent), and 4 GB of RAM minimum for development, 8 GB just for a single Server evaluation.

Sharepoint 2010 System Requirements

The disk space requirements are in addition to what Server 2008 R2 and SQL Server need.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

I am guessing this is only for testing purposes and not for actual implementation. 

You can install Windows 2008 R2 on any system which supports 64-bit OS, has atleast 2GB RAM and 40GB Free Space.
You can dual boot as "TheOutcaste" Suggested.

The Bottomline If you are running 64-bit windows 7 & your Windows Experience Rating is higher than 4 You can easily run Windows 2008 R2 Standard / enterprise


----------

